# Not-Aus Relais mit Steuerung Ein/Aus verknüpfen



## mmr (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

brüte gerade über einem Schaltplan in dem ein PNOZ verbaut ist.
Allerdings laufen 2 Not-Aus Taster und der Taster Steuerung Aus über den 2-kanaligen Sicherheitskreis. Und die Steuerung Ein Taste ist eine Art Quittiertaster. 

Meine Frage: Ist das zulässig? Ich dachte immer ein Not-Aus Kreis ist ein Not-Aus Kreis und Steuerung Ein/Aus dürft da nicht mit rein.
Da ja Steuerung Aus keine Sicherheitsrelevanz hat.

Weiß jemnd da näheres?

Danke


----------



## Deltal (4 Oktober 2010)

Die wichtige Frage ist, ob nach drücken von "Anlage Ein" sich wieder etwas automatisch bewegt? 

Sonst sehe ich da so kein Problem.. ich würde es zwar nie so machen.. aber gut.


----------



## Bär1971 (9 Oktober 2010)

Also ich sehe das als unkritisch wenn in dieser Konstellation die Anlage sich nicht selbstständig in Bewegung setzt nach Wiedereinschalten.

Wir lösen das schon lang nicht mehr über Steuerung Ein/Aus. Das ist noch ein Relikt aus der alten Schütztechnik.

Wir haben ein Not-Aus-Relais welches auch nur mit den Not-Aus-Tastern beschaltet ist und einer blauen Leuchtdrucktaste "Reset Schutz". (Hier nur mal die vereinfachte Version ohne Türschutzkreise, Sicherheitsbereiche etc.)
Das bedeutet: Hardwaresicherheit gewährleistet, Not-Aus muss vorschriftsmäßig quittiert werden = automatischer Wiederanlauf nicht möglich.
Da die heutigen Anlagen alle ein Bedienpanel haben, wird die Logik der Anlage (Hand/Automatik/Parametrierung...) durch die Anwahl der Bilder im Panel bestimmt.
Ebenso ist im ersten Bild des Automatikmenüs je eine Softtaste für Automatik Start/Stop definiert.
= Intuitive und einfache Anlagenbedienung ohne größeren mechanischen Schalter und Verdrahtungsaufwand...

Gruß Bär


----------

